# Class A Climax Locomotive



## jlcop (Jan 2, 2008)

This is what I've been doing for the past few months. It is based on plans from GR with some alterations to use Evergreen Scale Models styrene sizes and the modified Aristocraft Center Cabs trucks per V Smith's method. Detail parts are from Ozark. I got a lot of help from Thompson, Dunn and Hauff's "The Climax Locomotive" from Oso and some various back issues of "Finescale Railroader" and the "Narrow Gauge and Short Line Gazette". 










































All it needs is a bell before I start wiring and painting. 
John


----------



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi John, 

That look nice, well done, I like the Class A and your version is very good; thanks for the photo's 

Look forward to more photos when you have it painted up. 

Are both trucks powered?


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/w00t.gif SWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEET !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    

Fantastic model! Puts mine to shame! /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/blush.gif


----------



## DougArcher (Jan 2, 2008)

Ive allways liked the class A's and I may have to jump on board, I've saved your photo's along with the other A's .........


----------



## carpenter matt (Jan 3, 2008)

Excellant job!


----------



## pcentral (Jan 3, 2008)

Hey JL, 
That is awesome! The Class A is my favorite and your's is just outstanding! It even makes me want to dig out my old NENG kit and finish it, well.....almost!! 

I haven't seen you around in a while, now I know why. Good to see you back! 

Steve


----------



## Rod Hayward (Jan 2, 2008)

I like it, I'll be looking out for the finshed model.


----------



## docwatsonva (Jan 2, 2008)

That's one very nice locomotive John. I've always liked the Class A but have never attempted one. I'm looking forward to more on your project. 

Doc


----------



## flatracker (Jan 2, 2008)

I'd say you have done yourself PROUD!! That's a great looking Climax, and I can tell you have spent a lot of time working on the detail. I also have the OSO book on Climax engines and the class A is a neat one. Congratu;ations on a job WELL DONE!


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice neat work! Jerry


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

WOW! Inspiring. Inspiring enough for me to see if I could find the book. About $325 at Alibris! Ouch! I'll wait on this project! 

Chas


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

FYI someone asked me about the Aristo truck modifications, so here a link to the original topic: 

http://cs.trains.com/forums/462407/ShowPost.aspx 

Some of the pics have since been lost but still plenty to get the idea. 

Once again, sweet model - I cant wait to see it painted


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

John: Very nice job, sure turned out beautifully. Can't wait to see her out on the track. 

For some reason I thought the back of the cab was open on the "A". At any rate, well done. It has a perfect look. 

vr Bob


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Beautiful job! I'll take one in live steam. Will be looking forward to pics of the completed loco.


----------



## jlcop (Jan 2, 2008)

Thank you everyone for the kind comments. 

Peter- Yes both trucks are powered. 

vrBob-Some cabs were open and some were not. There is quite a variety of different cabs shown in the Climax Book and other places like the Climax web site. Likely because a lot of them were built and/or modified by the loggers. I had so much fun building this one I've already decided to do another soemtime. It will have a more open cab, a round style water tank and one of the other boiler variations . 

Chas-Yes the Climax Book is terribly expensive now that it is out of print. I though I had missed out but got lucky and found one left at the local train store and paid the retail price. Hopefully Oso will issue another printing someday. 

John


----------



## Robert (Jan 2, 2008)

Well done. My question is what technique did you use to form the rivets? 

Robert


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Rivets look like ala "Fletch" Method, same as I use, I use a pin vise with a blunt brad nail. I push the nail into the styrene with a wood block under, it impresses the rivet into the styrene, if you build up a crude but solid styrene or wood base structure, then use thin sheets of styrene impressed with the rivet patterns applied over that base, you can get a very nice finish. 

I also have that book, it was worth every penny! 

Dam, now I'm really tempted to do an enclosed cab Class A!


----------



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi All, 

I have a copy of the present issue of the Australian magazine 'Narrow Guage Downunder' sent by David Fletcher (Thanks David) this has in it an enclosed end cab climax loco, the tender tank is slightly narrower tjhan the GR PDF, and this allows a couple of doors to be fitted. They are about half as wide again as the doors in the front of loco cabs, and have a couple of glass(?) windows in the upper half. 

Don't forget that the plan can be lengthened quite easily, it is quite a short loco as drawn; if the doors are added as above the water tank at the left hand end can be made longer to allow for the narrowing of it. The water tank end was originally deemed to be the front end originally. Although it is shown as a wood frame they can also be built with steel frames (angle side outwards) as well.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Neat model, and nice work! 

When were the Garden Railways plans published, I did not see them listed in the Sidestreet master list? 

Any modeling, mockup, etc of the driveline and gears at the bottom?


----------



## Chrisp (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm also making a class A climax, an early one with a T-boiler. I'm using copper pipe fittings from the hardware store. For my rivets, I went old school - drilling holes and epoxying escutcheon pins. Slow, but I like the raised effect: 












I recommend http://www.climaxlocomotives.com/ which a great reference for modelling and shows many images of the trucks, cylinders, and several early class A's.


----------



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By Spule 4 on 06/15/2008 8:52 PM 
Neat model, and nice work! 
When were the Garden Railways plans published, I did not see them listed in the Sidestreet master list? 
Any modeling, mockup, etc of the driveline and gears at the bottom? 


Hi Garrett, 
They were available with the August 2007 GR magazine. 

There are no gears, nor do the plans show the typical two cylinder steam engine. It is intended to use NWSL Magic Carpet drives, and USA trains archbar truck sides on them. As can be seen other drive blocks can also be utilised. 

For a plan of the engine I think it appeared much earlier in the 'Short Line Gazette' when an A class Climax plans were published there.


----------



## Matt Vogt (Jan 2, 2008)

Fantastic job, John! 

I don't know how I missed this thread, but I'm glad someone brought it back! I have been thinking about building one of these, and it's great to see what you've accomplished. I'm looking into getting Hartland drives for mine, as I don't have any spares lying around. 

Please keep us posted on your progress!


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

pa`u hana!


----------



## jlcop (Jan 2, 2008)

Since you asked for an update here it is painted and a wood load added. It still needs to be wired and TOC pointed out to me there is no way for the crew to see when backing it up without hanging out the side of the cab. Ted didn't put rear windows on his plans and I didn't catch it before. 


















John


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

You can always cut new windows into it./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/shocked.gif 

Thats highy ironic that the plans dont include windows in the "back", considering one of the unique aspects of the Class A was that if you consider the boiler to be at the "front", the throttle was then actually on the RIGHT side of the engine on the 2 cylinder marine engine. As a result for running with the engineer on the left side, the engine would have to run in reverse tank first and indeed there are a great many pictures of this being so, however given the loose nature of the logging railroads, it wasnt much of an issue which side the engineer sat on, or which way the engine was pointing. 

Nice paint job, now, when ya gonna weather it? /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/cry.gif


----------



## trainbuffjr (Jan 11, 2008)

Great job John! Thanks for posting. Are the plans still available?


----------



## MikeK (Jan 3, 2008)

Trainbuffjr-- 

The Garden Railways plans for a Class A Climax are printable in pdf format from the Garden Railways website (www.trains.com/grw). Under the drop-down menu, click on "Your Railway" and then "Downloadable Pull Out Plans". The Climax is plan set #82.


----------



## trainbuffjr (Jan 11, 2008)

Thanks Mike!


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Are you all buying the trucks from Aristo for the bash? I cannot find them listed on their site.....Thanks!


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Ergh, subscriber content only for the plans on the web page. I have the issue here (buy them on the newstand in Knoxville or Memphis) but I guess I cannot get the plans? I miss the insert ones /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/sad.gif


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

I get my bricks from Wholesaletrains.com 

Give me a day the check my files, I might have downloaded that planset.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Garrett you have mail


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By vsmith on 06/30/2008 4:52 PM
Garrett you have mail






PM sent.


----------

